# Wassertemperatur im Teich mit Filter und ohne



## Tottoabs (13. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe mir ja auch so ein Min/Max Thermometer für schmales Geld gegönnt.

Als es die Außentemperatur unter die Wassertemperatur gefallen ist hatte ich so 4,9°C im Teich. 
  


Dann habe ich den Filter und alle Pumpen aus gemacht. 
Jetzt ist die Temperatur im Teich trotz niedriger Außentemperatur wieder gestiegen....?
Von oben kann es nicht kommen. Somit gehe ich von der Erdwärme aus, welche den Teich wieder auf Temperatur gebracht hat. In der Erde bei 1 m tiefe ist im allgemeinen so 6-10 Grad. So kommt es auch aus eurem Kaltwasserhahn.
 

Somit denke ich, ist es bei meinem Teich mit so 1,6 m Tiefe eher schlecht da irgend welche Filter laufen zu lassen.
Auch wenn ich nur in 0,4 m Tiefe absauge. Gemessen wurde in ca. 1,4 m Tiefe. Werde mal schauen ob ich irgendwo noch ein __ Blei finde um ganz auf den Grund zu kommen. 

Was sind eure Erfahrungen. Haben doch einige so ein Thermometer im Teich. Welche Temperatur messt Ihr zur zeit mit welchen Filtern, Abdeckungen...... 

Heizungen kann man wohl weg lassen. Da kommt es nur auf die Watt-Zahl an, was man da messen kann.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Okt. 2017)

Hi Folks,

brauch mal euren Rat. Im Netzt finde ich leider kein Thermometer, welches ich auf den Teichgrund legen kann, und mir die Temperatur per Funk an einem Sender liefert. Mich würde schon intressieren, wie sich die Temperatur jetzt im kommenden Winter verhält.

Macht das aus euren Augen Sinn? Was habt ihr für Lösungen?

@Totto: Kann das Therometer von dir so etwas? 

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Okt. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was sind eure Erfahrungen. Haben doch einige so ein Thermometer im Teich. Welche Temperatur messt Ihr zur zeit mit welchen Filtern, Abdeckungen......



Wie es ohne Filter & Co. aussieht, kann ich Dir leider nicht mitteilen, da diese immer auf voller Kraft laufen!
Aber ich kann dir die jetzige Temperatur mitteilen:

Gemessen wird in ca. 1.3-1.5 Meter tiefe, mit meiner Heizung.
Zusätzlich messe ich an der Wasseroberfläche gegen. Unterschiede gibt es hier nicht, bzw. nicht merklich.
Umwälzung, knapp 1 1/2 x in der Stunde.

Heizung wurde mit dem Messgerät der Koidocs, gegen gecheckt. Stimmten haargenau!

Filter Genesis Evo 500 (Vliesfilter) + Zusatzbiologie.
Befördert durch eine 30 000er DM Vario.


Hochteich, isoliert mit 4 cm Styrodur, ringsum. Jedoch nur, über Erdniveau.
Dach, mit Doppelstegplatten X-Strucktur 16 mm dick.

Die Abdeckung hält derzeit die 21,2 Grad, welche bei der Heizung eingestellt sind.
Die Abdeckung kommt derzeit aber noch ganz gut, ohne große Zuhilfe aus.
Heizung schaltet sich nur alle 2 Tage, mal für 1-2 Stunden zu.

Ob ich dieses Jahr, die Temperatur wieder fallen lassen, kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen.
Die vergangenen Jahre, wurde der Teich für eine bestimmte Zeit abgekühlt.
Hier kamen wir aber meist nicht unter 6 Grad.

Einmal habe ich aber nur knapp über 4 Grad gemessen.
Hier herrschten dann aber Temperaturen von -10 Grad + für eine längere Zeit.
Pumpen liefen wie gewohnt durch, keine Veränderungen oder Drosselungen.
Auch war der Filter hier nicht so ausreichend gedämmt, wie er seit diesem Jahr, mit seinem extrigen Filterhaus ist.

Edit:
Udo, schaue mal bei Koi-Live vorbei & suche nach Temperatur Messgerät, hier gibt es einige Threads & auch einen knapp 10 Seiten langen mit eigenen Erfahrungen, wegen Genauigkeit..
Vll. findest du dort was passendes für Dich.

Zu den Anfängen, hatte ich immer dieses hier: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006GC33PA/ref=twister_B06XGXWGXL?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

War okay, hielt aber nie sonderlich lange..


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> @Totto: Kann das Therometer von dir so etwas?


Am Teichgrund messen, bei ca. 2 m Kabellänge ja. Funkübertragung, wohl kaum. Da musst du schon hin gehen zum ablesen.


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2017)

He Totto!
Was nützt das dir, ich meine das messen?
Ich habe mir es abgewöhnt im Winter zu messen.

Wenn ich Messe dann mit einer Laser-Pistole im ersten Filter wo alle 
Absaugungen auf ein ander treffen.

Die Koi wissen offensichtlich selbst wo sie hin schwimmen müssen.
Bei Ostwind ziehen sie zur Westseite, dann wieder umgekehrt, manchmal im tiefen dann wieder direkt unter dem Eis.
Wo ist nun der richtige Messpunkt.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Was nützt das dir, ich meine das messen?


Wissen ist Macht, weißt du nix, macht nix


----------



## meinereiner (7. Okt. 2017)

Bislang messe ich auch immer nur ab und zu mal mit einem Infrarotthermometer. Gerade im Herbst, um zu sehen, ob und wie viel ich noch füttern soll/kann,
bzw. wann ich denn den Filter ausmachen soll.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen Raspberry Pi Zero W gekauft, und ein paar Thermofühler DS18b20 mit 3 Meter Kabel.
Der Anschluss der Fühler an den Pi Zero ist relativ einfach zu machen. Softwaretechnisch ist das auch alles relativ überschaubar. Alles ziemlich gut erklärt im Internet.
Hab's schon mal auf die Schnelle zusammengebaut und ausprobiert. Lief ohne Probleme. Man kann auch mehrere Sensoren parallel betreiben. Das werde ich dieses Wochenende mal ausprobieren.  Dann könnte man z.B. einen in der Luft, einen am Teichboden und einen nahe der Oberfläche platzieren und die verschieden
Der Vorteil vom Pi Zero W ist, dass er schon W-Lan eingebaut hat. Meine Vorstellung ist, dass ich das dann draußen am Teich und/oder im Filter platziere und die Daten alle paar Minuten auf einen Server laden. Man bräuchte einzig ein USB-Kabel als Stromversorgung (ich glaub' so um die 1 Ampere).

Der Nachteil des ganzen ist natürlich, dass man etwas löten muss, und auch tippen. Also sicherlich nichts für jedermann, außer man hat vielleicht kompetente Hilfe bei der Hand. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen Sohnemann, dem man mal etwas Produktives ans Herz legen könnte , dass er nicht immer nur daddelt .

Ist natürlich bislang auch ohne gegangen. Damit lässt sich aber die Neugier gut befriedigen, und man kann ein bisschen basteln. Außerdem würde man dann gut sehen, um wieviel die Temperatur denn so im Tagesverlauf schwankt, und damit zeigen können, dass Temperaturschwankungen um vier, fünf Grad am Tag kein Problem sind.

Ach ja, man kann auch eine kleine Kamera am RaspPi anschließen, dann hätte man auch gleich noch eine Webcam dazu. Oder noch einen Abstandssensor, dann könnte man auch noch den Wasserstand kontrollieren.

Wenn ich mir so manchen Koi-Blog anschaue, was da teilweise so an Technik in den Filterkellern und -hütten verbaut ist, da ist das bei mir ja voll primitiv. Da muss ich aber schon noch aufrüsten .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallöchen,
ich messe zwar auch nicht auf dem Boden aber ich meine auch, dass es nicht notwendig ist wenn eh gepumpt wird, dann hat irgendwann die Oberfläche die gleiche Temperatur wie die tiefste Stelle, da ja alles durchmischt wird. Das geht umso schneller je mehr umgewälzt wird.

Ich habe das so bei mir, dass ich durch den Siebfilter gehe und dann in meine Bio-Regentonne. Dort hängt eine Alu-Hülse drin (leitet gut die Temp. weiter) und dortdrin steckt ein Temp.-Fühler. Dieser funkt auf der 868 Frequenz in mein Homematic-System und gibt schöne Plots aus --> siehe Anhang


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2017)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Gerade im Herbst, um zu sehen, ob und wie viel ich noch füttern soll/kann,
> bzw. wann ich denn den Filter ausmachen soll.



Dazu musst Du messen? Ist ja irre!
Ich sehe es an meinen Fische!
Gefüttert wird bei mir in kleinen Gaben, dh. 20-30 Gramm ob Sommer oder Herbst, nur so kann man die Futter-Gaben richtig Einschätzen.
Nach der Einstellung von der Fütterung lasse ich die Pumpe noch eine Woche laufen, falls es die Temperaturen erlauben dann schalte ich ab.


----------



## meinereiner (7. Okt. 2017)

Da hast du natürlich Recht lieber samorai, das sieht man natürlich auch am Verhalten der Fische. Und trotzdem mach ich das noch aus Neugier und zur Rückversicherung. Sie kommen oft auch noch hoch wenn sie mich sehen. Ist ja auch ein gewisser Reflex von denen. Und dann schüttel ich den Kopf und sag 'Nein, nein heut gibts nix mehr, meine Lieben'.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2017)

Ich kann mir dazu einfach kein OT verkneifen:

Wir etwas älteren haben zum einen Teil wissensdurst und zum anderen Teil Technik-Ängste und dann ist da immer die Frage, kann ich das auch?
Die IT-Branche ist heut zu Tage viel zu schnell für uns.

Noch ne kleine Anekdote;
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich mal mit einem 20 Jährigen unterhalten.
Und der hat gefragt; 
Wie habt ihr euch denn früher verabredet?
Mein Kumpel:
Du wir hatten eine Uhr .......


----------



## dizzzi (8. Okt. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel:
> Du wir hatten eine Uhr .......


Meine Tochter hatte auch mal gefragt, wie wir uns früher verabredet haben.
Ich habe ihr erklärt, dass wir zu einer ganz bestimmten Uhrzeit in der Diele saßen und warteten das da so ein Apparat mit Wählscheibe, klingelte.
Tochter daraufhin: Und wie habt ihr den Probleme besprochen, ohne Handy?

Ich: Die Probleme mussten warten, bis wir uns beim nächsten mal sahen.

Und meistens waren die Probleme dann gar nicht mehr da.


----------

